

Ask HN: What should I do with my domain(hack-android.com)? - mgrouchy

So I have a few domains, but the one I am trying to find something to do with is http://hack-android.com , currently I have it parked with google, but I have been considering doing something with lately.<p>I originally got the domain with the intent to do an google android news site, but I rapidly discovered that blogs/news sites about android are a dime a dozen and generally would be a waste of my time to do.<p>So I thought I would post this question to HN community because it seems to be a place filled with great people/ideas.<p>Just to get the ball rolling here the latest Idea I have had was to create a Android Developer community to try to bring together Android Developers.
======
jlgosse
I think it would be cool to use it as a hub for something similar to
<http://startupweekend.com/>

Basically, hold an Android hack-a-thon in various cities across the globe.
People would get together, make app(s), and then release them if they want.

Each hack festival could be themed, or it could be a free-for-all. Example:
Twitter interfaces, facebook app, etc.

Alternatively,

